# [xorg] Fallo al cargar las X

## Theasker

Os pongo en preliminares, hace unos días intentando recuperar datos puse un comando mal haciendo en consola un copy / paste con el ddrescue y me cargué cosas, daba fallos al arrancar, empezaron a desaparecer menús del xfce y al reiniciar daba error en particiones, pero conseguí dejar las particiones que daba error como estaban ya q era /tmp (/var/tmp) y una partición de datos pero el sistema daba algunos errores, por lo que decidí para curarme en salud hacer un emerge -e world, y después de 900 y pico paquetes y más de 3 días de compilación tengo varios fallos:

 1. No arrancan las X y mirando el log

 *Quote:*   

> # grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> # Monitor HITACHI CM813, 21" 1600 x 1200
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> ...

 

2. Fallan páginas del apache:

http://theasker.homelinux.org/dokuwiki/doku.php

http://theasker.homelinux.org/flatpress/

https://theasker.homelinux.org/phpmyadmin/

Reinstalé otra vez php y apache, pero nada

He estado buscando por ahí en cuanto al supuesto error del teclado pero ... no consigo saber xq sale eso.

Gracias anticipadas y [/list]

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola, has echo un emerge de 

```
[U] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

     Available versions:  1.3.2 ~1.4.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.1.1(10:56:14 30/06/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Keyboard input driver
```

creo que no te funciona nada por culpa del teclado, en gnu/linux si no se encuentra un dispositivo de entrada primario (teclado en tu caso), las X no pueden funcionar, de echo suelen dar más errores que los que a ti te da.

----------

## Theasker

si hice eso de las primeras cosas, pripero lo desinstalé y luego lo volví a instalar, y también lo hice después de hacer el emerge -e world, pero na de na.

----------

## i92guboj

Creo recordar haber tenido problemas con eso una vez que se descolocaron los permisos de /tmp, asegúrate de que puedes escribir en dicho directorio con chmod 777 /tmp y prueba, por si acaso.

----------

## Theasker

eres la leche, has acertado, era eso, aunque se ha debido fastidiar bastantes cosas más, porque ahora en las X no funciona ni el teclado ni el ratón, puede que se hayan perdido permisos de algunos otros sitios?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> eres la leche, has acertado, era eso, aunque se ha debido fastidiar bastantes cosas más, porque ahora en las X no funciona ni el teclado ni el ratón, puede que se hayan perdido permisos de algunos otros sitios?

 

 :Laughing: 

Pues no lo se, si puedes sube el Xorg.0.log de ahora y le echo un vistazo, a ver si yo o alguien ve algo que esté fuera de lugar.

----------

## Theasker

 *Quote:*   

> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
> 
> It is not supported in any way.
> 
> Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

Quizás te falte esto, si acabas de hacer la transición a HAL:

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
```

----------

## Theasker

Que va, la transición la hice cuando salió el xorg 1.5.

Con los fallos que sale también en todas las páginas que usan php en el apache, después de haber hecho un emerge -e world y visto lo visto con los permisos de /tmp, ¿puede que se hayan "extraviado" los permisos de más ficheros y/o directorios?

----------

## i92guboj

No lo se, no tengo ni idea. El emerge -e world en si no debería romper nada. 

En mi caso, el problema con /tmp surgió al montar /tmp en una partición distinta, la explicación en ese caso estaba bastante clara jeje. En tu caso no se cual habrá sido el problema, y sin conocer el problema es imposible saber si ha podido afectar a más directorios. 

Volviendo a lo de X, lo raro es que en tu log no salga absolutamente ningún dispositivo de entrada detectado. Supongo que el demonio hald está activo y corriendo, no?

----------

## Theasker

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/hald start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * Service hald starting                                                  [ !! ]
> ...

 

Pues parece que si que hay un problema, voy a ver en /var/log/messages a ver si veo algo y reinstalando hal

----------

## Theasker

No tengo ni idea de como lo he hecho pero he conseguido arrancar hald y ahora funcionan las X, lo que no consigo es hacer funcionar bien el servidor web.

http://theasker.homelinux.org/dokuwiki/doku.php

http://theasker.homelinux.org/flatpress/

gracias por la ayuda y seguiré arreglando destrozos intentando no tener que instalar todo desde 0. Un día de estos voy a tener q plantearme lo del backup incremental en serio

----------

